# Thank You!



## Aussie75 (Aug 2, 2008)

Just wanted to say a big thank you to Donnie, Allison (sorry if its wrong) and team for the awesome day yesterday.

If you get the chance I would definitely recommend PCD.

Special thanks to Donnie who delivered my car and showed me all the tips and tricks.

:thumbup:


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Congrats! I was at the Manufacturing plant on the day of your delivery. On my way out there were a few cars there that were delivered that day. Do you have pics of your day?


----------

